# looking for radical homesteaders!!!



## kenny (Jan 18, 2016)

the title of the post says it all , looking for folks who wanna run off into the mountains and just "live"

I bought some land a year ago hoping to form a real semi-self sustaining radical community. The problem is , most of my friends love being here in the city.

Hit me up If creating something beautiful & lasting sounds interesting to you.


----------



## Tude (Jan 18, 2016)

Kenny - I'm going to move this thread to Alternative Housing. And very cool on the land purchase! Sadly I'm one of those city rooted people  

I see you are currently in West Philly from your profile - is that around where your land is that you want to develop the community? Just for the people interest - do you have ideas on what you will be doing? - raising crops/chickens, etc to sustain, etc? I have a friend who has plans on doing this with her land in the next few years and leaving the daily grind and just live on her sustainable farm (she's started with chickens and is selling the eggs; ducks and goats are later this year) and she's also having another couple live on the one part of the land next year as well.

So hey - good luck and I hope you get some travelers to participate and get it going - and do keep us up on your progress!


----------



## FLoP (Jan 18, 2016)

yeah, where is this happening.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 18, 2016)

wheres your land? I have 1.96 acres my dad sold me in Northern Penn. I have a 12x12 shack on it now and am working till spring I believe to pay my dad the rest of the money for the land and to fund some little projects for it. I am off grid totally and will remain that way despite power line less than a hundred yards away. Not super remote as I'd like but not urban at all or paved roads or large town in vicinity. garden this spring, recycled siding, finish wood stove and going to build a shade shack or tipi and some rambling in-between I'm sure.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 18, 2016)

this is a REALLY popular topic here on StP, i'm sure you'll get some people that are interested. i'm assuming the land is in Pennsylvania?


----------



## kenny (Jan 18, 2016)

That land is in the foothills of the Ozark mountains. About an hour and a half from St.Luis. 

Closest neighbors about 2 miles over the ridge & about 7 miles to the closest paved road


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm very much interested. What's the plans for it? Give us some details


----------



## anticivpunk (Jan 18, 2016)

Let me discuss this with my fiancee. I think she'd love the idea. We'll have two infants, you sure you have room for that? I can bust my ass on a homestead, though.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 18, 2016)

just drove through the ozarks again god damn beautiful country my dad was stationed in arkansas when he was in the military awhile ago. rode my second freight years ago to jonesboro. green green green. good luck


----------



## angerisagift (Jan 18, 2016)

@kenny GL


----------



## kenny (Jan 18, 2016)

Psylock1045 said:


> I'm very much interested. What's the plans for it? Give us some details



I guess the first order of business would be clearing land & then building stuff.


----------



## anticivpunk (Jan 18, 2016)

Unfortunately, no running water or electricity could cause welfare to be called on us and make us lose our kids. Also, I tried explaining the situation to my fiancee and she thinks of it more as a Charles Manson scenario lol


----------

